# Blizzard-News hauptsächlich



## Glowy (24. Juli 2014)

Guten Tag zusammen,

als jahrelang Fan ihrer Seite, fällt mir letzter Zeit auf, das sich die News zu Blizzard Titeln sehr anhäuft. 
Haben Sie irgendwelche Nebenhand-Verträge mit Blizzard als Fansite abgeschlossen die das begründen oder woran liegt das?

Da ich gerne über "Online-Spiele und rund um das Thema" mich interessiere und nicht über "Blizzard-Spiele und rund um das Thema", würde ich gerne
wissen ob momentan ein Prozess aufgrund Sommerflaute besteht, erster genannte Grund oder Sie die Spiele News gar abhänging der Hits machen, was ich durchaus nachvollziehen könnte, denn auch Sie sind sicherlich an
Umsatz interessiert.
Dann würde ich den Vorschlag machen, eine extra Seite für Blizzard-Spiele zu errichten, denn ich möchte nicht auch noch in Zukunft mich erst durch die vielen z.B. World of Warcraft und Hearthstone News
graben müssen, ich würde mir sowas wünschen wie z.B. ign.com

Vielen Dank und Grüsse
Glowy


----------



## Wynn (24. Juli 2014)

Glowy schrieb:


> Haben Sie irgendwelche Nebenhand-Verträge mit Blizzard als Fansite abgeschlossen die das begründen oder woran liegt das?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kimrhwS3VlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Antwort ist irgendwo draussen.....


Ne jetzt im Ernst die selbe Beschwerde gabs als Teso draussen die Beta war und und Wildstar in der Beta.

Leider kriegen die Redakteure kein Extra Geld es wirkt halt nur atm mehr weil es immer mehr News aus der Beta gibt.


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Juli 2014)

Disclaimer: Ich bin nur Forenmod, kein Mitglied der Redaktion und auch nicht für News verantwortlich. Und als Schweizer sowieso neutral *g*


Die aktuelle Blizzard-News Anhäufung liegt ziemlich sicher daran, dass Blizzard neuen Hearthstone-Content veröffentlicht hat, eine neue WoW-Erweiterung im Betatatus hat und ein neues MOBA in entwicklung hat. 

Das geht vorbei, keine Panik. 

Ausserdem: Wenn ich die News-Schlagzeilen der letzten Wochen so ansehe, find ich die recht ausgewogen. Dank der Schwesterseiten von Buffed, PCG/PCGH, kommen eigentlich genug andere News rein. 
Die Newsredaktion kann ja auch schlecht irgendwelche News erfinden, nur damit da mal was anderes als Blizzard steht. Als z.B. Warhammer online oder TESO rauskam, waren die News voll mit Neuigkeiten zu den beiden Spielen.


----------



## Tikume (24. Juli 2014)

Die Blizzard Themen werden hier einfach besser geklickt, selbst wenn es um die Rekapitulierung aller Kaka-Quests geht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Juli 2014)

Am Wochenende wurden wir mit TESO-Meldungen überhäuft


----------



## Wynn (24. Juli 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Blizzard Themen werden hier einfach besser geklickt, selbst wenn es um die Rekapitulierung aller Kaka-Quests geht.



All Hail the Poo !

Es gibt ja schon 

Poo Cast
Poo Video Special
Poo Artikel Special


----------



## Firun (24. Juli 2014)

Es geht doch nichts über ein paar Gute Kacke Quests!


----------

